# Gildenprojekt



## Karaki (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich möchte euch ein Projekt vorstellen, welches sich auf das kommende AddOn bezieht. Da Cataclysm nun Ende des Jahres oder Anfang nächsten Jahres kommen wird denke ich, ist dies ein geeigneter Zeitpunkt um ein solches Projekt in aller Ruhe auf die Beine zu stellen.
Es geht in diesem Projekt um einen gemeinsamen kompletten Neuanfang, abseits von Gearscore und min DPS, denn wir teilen alle die gleiche Meinung, dass uns der Gearscore etc. und der aktuelle Umgangston in Raids und Gilden stört. Wir können es nicht leiden wenn man Leute daran misst, wie hoch der Gearscore ist, wie lange sie schon spielen oder welche Bosse sie wann gelegt haben.

Durch den Neuanfang wollen wir mit all diesen Lastern abschliesen und zusammen als Gemeinschaft auf 80 zu leveln, so können wir uns besser kennenlernen und eine feste Gildengemeinschaft zu bilden. Wir wollen die restliche Zeit von Wotlk damit nutzen um uns einzuspielen und vorzubereiten auf das nächste AddOn, um dann als feste Einheit & Team erfolgreich zu Raiden.

Wir sind leider zur Zeit noch ein recht kleiner Haufen von Spielern, die den Spiel Spaß ins Spiel wieder zurück holen wollen. 

Wir wollen zusammen eine Gilde aufbauen und uns dabei mehr auf das menschliche Miteinander eingehen. Wir haben vor eine Art Gildenrat bzw. Senat zu bilden, der dann die geschicke der Gilde leitet.
Es wird also keine direkte Gildenleitung geben, sondern jeder hat mehr oder minder gleichviel zu sagen.

Es geht bei dem Projekt auch nicht darum jetzt den Content extrem zu raiden und die Besten zu sein.
Wir wollen einfach dem Spaß am Spiel wiederbeleben und als Gruppe und mit Spaß raiden,
trotzdem ist es uns ein wichtiges Ziel den Content erfolgreich zu clearen in einem entspannten Gildenklima.

Hauptsächlich geht dieses Projekt an "Alte Hasen" und Wiedereinsteiger die unsere Ansichten teilen. Natürlich sind auch Spieler mit geringerer Erfahrung und Neueinsteiger erwünscht solange sie uns beweisen können, dass sie die Fähigkeit dazu haben erfolgreich zu raiden.

Nicht die Ausrüstung zählt, sondern der Spieler, denn Skill ist nicht käuflich Equip schon.

Was meint ihr? Wird das Projekt bestehen? Hättet ihr interesse an soetwas?

Schreibt einfach eure Meinung zu dem Projekt. 

Wenn das Projekt großen Anklang findet werden wir euch hier natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Cazor (25. Juni 2010)

neu leveln um dann mit 2 Monaten Verspätung in den Content einzusteigen? Nein danke. Ich bin auch stolz auf die Bosse, die ich gelegt habe. 
Viel Erfolg, auch wenn mir spontan niemand einfällt, auf den deine Suche zutreffen würde.


----------



## Karaki (25. Juni 2010)

Danke für die Wünsche.

Aber es geht uns ja nicht um den jetzigen Inhaltspatch, sondern eher um das neue Addon.


----------



## Areo265 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich muss sagen, hört sich ganz gut an teile eure Ansichten und würde echt gerne das Projekt unterstützen.

Hast ne PN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (25. Juni 2010)

Die Bosse die du bisher gelegt hast interessieren keinen mehr wenn Cata da ist. Und darum geht es dem TE. Bis Cata kann man leicht mehrere Twinks auf 80 leveln wenn man das will und dann ist eh Neustart. Bis dahin kann man, wie der Te es möchte, eine neue Gilde aufbauen und die Spieler im einzelnen beim leven auf 80 kennenlernen. Man muss sich nichtmal beeilen und kann noch die alten Quests in Ruhe machen bevor Cata alles verändert.


----------



## Cazor (25. Juni 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Die Bosse die du bisher gelegt hast interessieren keinen mehr wenn Cata da ist. Und darum geht es dem TE. Bis Cata kann man leicht mehrere Twinks auf 80 leveln wenn man das will und dann ist eh Neustart. Bis dahin kann man, wie der Te es möchte, eine neue Gilde aufbauen und die Spieler im einzelnen beim leven auf 80 kennenlernen. Man muss sich nichtmal beeilen und kann noch die alten Quests in Ruhe machen bevor Cata alles verändert.




mich interessieren auch die Bosse aus den letzten"Episoden" noch, die ich gelegt habe, denn das waren spannende Momente und oft lange Übung. Neustart gabs bei keinem Addon.


----------



## Hoschie69 (25. Juni 2010)

Interessante Sache - würde mich über mehr Infos freuen.


----------



## Kalesia (25. Juni 2010)

@Cazor: Darum wolln se ja auch net so leute wie dich


----------



## Leviathan666 (25. Juni 2010)

Gute Idee wünsche euch viel Glück bei dem Projekt!


----------



## Failadin (25. Juni 2010)

Ich mag Kekse!


----------



## Vanitra (25. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> mich interessieren auch die Bosse aus den letzten"Episoden" noch, die ich gelegt habe, denn das waren spannende Momente und oft lange Übung. Neustart gabs bei keinem Addon.


Und was hat das jetzt mit der Gildenneugründung zu tun die der TE anstrebt? Da dich das Thema nicht interessiert, was machst du dann hier?


----------



## Cazor (25. Juni 2010)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der Gildenneugründung zu tun die der TE anstrebt? Da dich das Thema nicht interessiert, was machst du dann hier?




Erstmal gibts hier ein Gildenforum für sowas. Wenn  doch so ein Thread im Allgemein landet, wundert euch nicht, wenn auch andere Meinungen auftreten. Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig bejubeln lassen wollt ist ein Forum wahrscheinlich sowieso der falsche Anlaufpunkt.

Eines noch: in meinem Raid ist Gearscore verpönt und die meisten kennen ihren gar nicht.


----------



## Misago (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin da interessiert. Ist schon bekannt, auf welchem Server ihr euch niederlassen wollt? Du kannst mir dies natürlich auch per PN mitteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss

Misago


----------



## Tharis84 (25. Juni 2010)

Sehr schöne Idee.
Freue mich immer wieder wenn man mal Leute sieht die gleicher Meinung sind was den Gearscore und alles angeht.
So wie WOW momentan läuft schreckt es immer wieder neuen Zuwachs ab.
Bin zwar selbst ein alter Hase aber spiele immer wieder gerne mit Leuten die gerade anfangen sich in Azeroth zurecht zu finden.
Ich selber habe schon eine sehr nette Gilde auf Kult der Verdammten gefunden die diese Meinungen auch teilt.
Wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg und viel Spaß und hoffe das alles so klappt wie ihr es euch wünscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (25. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Erstmal gibts hier ein Gildenforum für sowas. Wenn doch so ein Thread im Allgemein landet, wundert euch nicht, wenn auch andere Meinungen auftreten. Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig bejubeln lassen wollt ist ein Forum wahrscheinlich sowieso der falsche Anlaufpunkt.
> 
> Eines noch: in meinem Raid ist Gearscore verpönt und die meisten kennen ihren gar nicht.



Es geht hier nicht um Werbung sondern wie das Projekt wie das Projekt bei der WoW Community ankommen würde.


----------



## Kerosin22 (25. Juni 2010)

hört sich nice an.Hast PN


----------



## Schustrij (25. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Erstmal gibts hier ein Gildenforum für sowas. Wenn doch so ein Thread im Allgemein landet, wundert euch nicht, wenn auch andere Meinungen auftreten. Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig bejubeln lassen wollt ist ein Forum wahrscheinlich sowieso der falsche Anlaufpunkt.
> 
> Eines noch: in meinem Raid ist Gearscore verpönt und die meisten kennen ihren gar nicht.




Tatüüü Tataaa. die MöchtegernForenPolizei ist da !

Man ehrlich es gibt wirklich dumme Leute hier auf Buffed. Wenn mich ein Topic nicht Interesiert, lese ich es erst gar nicht bzw schreibe nixx im Topic rein. Ich glaube du wolltest einfach mal in den Thread Flamen, weil der Thread nicht im Flamewar enden wird und das geht natürlich auf Buffed nicht.

Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht und wünsche den Leuten viel Erfolg beim Aufbau.


----------



## Cazor (25. Juni 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Tatüüü Tataaa. die MöchtegernForenPolizei ist da !
> 
> Man ehrlich es gibt wirklich dumme Leute hier auf Buffed. Wenn mich ein Topic nicht Interesiert, lese ich es erst gar nicht bzw schreibe nixx im Topic rein. Ich glaube du wolltest einfach mal in den Thread Flamen, weil der Thread nicht im Flamewar enden wird und das geht natürlich auf Buffed nicht.
> 
> Ich finde die Idee nicht schlecht und wünsche den Leuten viel Erfolg beim Aufbau.



Dazu kann einem wirklich nix mehr einfallen, intolerant, dumm, engstirnig. Mein Beileid. Übrigens habe ich nicht geflamed sondern meine Skepsis geäußert und noch dazu Erfolg gewünscht. So ein armes Würstchen wie du liest natürlich gar nicht erst sondern fällt mitsamt der bissigen Schafherde über denjenigen, der es wagt, anderer Meinung zu sein, her. Lächerlich.


----------



## DonTorti (26. Juni 2010)

Deine Idee ist ja ganz nett auf eine gewissen weiße allerdings gibt es da ein Problem.

Du / Ihr wollt das machen um wieder fun zu haben abseits von gs und co .......... spielt das jetzt etwas ne rolle bei deiner / eurer jetzigen gilde ???
meinst Du, das wenn du neu anfängst das problem bei cata nicht das gleiche sein wird ??

Es ist leider realität das gs den leuten wichtig ist auch wenn jeder sagt scheiß gs, nutzen liegt bei 99 % der wow spieler auch wenn sie es nie zugeben.
Und ehrlich gesagt wirst du dann vl bis zum addon ne nette liebe gilde haben aber spätestens wenn ihr dann alle 85 seit, sind die probleme die selben.

Such dir gleich ne gute gilde, bei der gs nicht wichtig ist ( wenn du auch lange sucht^^).

 Edith sagt gerade : Auch die leute die schreiben bei uns inner gilde nutzt sowas keiner oder will keiner so hat es fast jeder gildenleiter und raidleiter als addon drauf ^^.


----------



## Blubman94 (26. Juni 2010)

Hey Buffies,

Erstmal nice das ihr sowas vorhabt tönt echt cool würde mir wünschen wenn ihr mir sagen könntet auf welchem Realm denn und wie viel mal in der Woche ihr dann vorhabt zu raiden.

Mfg Blubman


----------



## Karaki (26. Juni 2010)

Infos kriegt ihr per PN von mir.

Wir werden im Laufe des Levelns die wesentlichen Strukturen der Gilde mit allen Mitgliedern zusammen bestimmen um jeden zufrieden zustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FaXe_RS (26. Juni 2010)

Warum Demokratie nicht klappt!? Siehe Schwarz-Gelb!!


----------



## Mr.62 (26. Juni 2010)

vllt mach ich mit wollt twink auf malfurion hochziehn hab da paar fragen;

horde oder alli?

welcher server?


----------



## nöknök1 (26. Juni 2010)

Mir gefällt die Idee sehr gut, 
und ich währe definitiv dabei (Man muss ja keine 25 Mann Gilde von Anfang an haben, da man ja beim leveln sicher auch auf Leute mit gleicher meinung stößt)

Ich währe dafür das wir auf einem Server mit dem Status "empfohlen" spielen, da dort ebend oftmals auch neue Spieler landen, die noch nicht mit GS usw. "inifziert" sind!


----------



## Karaki (26. Juni 2010)

Mr.62 schrieb:


> vllt mach ich mit wollt twink auf malfurion hochziehn hab da paar fragen;
> 
> horde oder alli?
> 
> welcher server?



Konkret suchen wir Leute, die es mit einem Neustart absolut ernst meinen. Wir wollen keine Spieler dabei haben die sich jetzt einen Char hochziehen aber eigentlich noch immer nebenher mit ihrem Main raiden gehen. Wer hier mitmacht sollte sich bewusst sein, dass dieser Charakter dann sein neuer Main wird.

Dies ist wie gesagt keine Werbung bitte evtl Interesse nur per PN schreiben, hier geht es um die Meinung anderer über das Projekt - eine Diskussion.


----------



## Grimtom (26. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee klasse, leider zählt bei vielen der WoW Community schon lange nicht mehr der Spaß, sondern nur noch der Erfolg. 
Viel Glück bei dem Projekt ... 
Bei so einem Projekt könnte ich mir nach 3 Jahren sogar wieder vorstellen mit WoW anzufangen.


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. Juni 2010)

DonTorti schrieb:


> Du / Ihr wollt das machen um wieder fun zu haben abseits von gs und co .......... spielt das jetzt etwas ne rolle bei deiner / eurer jetzigen gilde ???
> meinst Du, das wenn du neu anfängst das problem bei cata nicht das gleiche sein wird ??



Ich denke der TE wll darauf hinaus, dass er Leute sucht die eher auf Skill und Klassenkenntnis achten als sich von GS blenden zu lassen.
Dass ein gewisser Equipstand verlangt wird wenn es in Raid (oder Instanz) XY geht wird ihm schon klar sein.

Ich habe ein ähnliches Projekt ab Cataclysm Release vor und werde niemanden in Betracht ziehen der durch seine Einstellung und Art anderen das Spiel verdirbt. Man muss keine Top1 Gilde sein und keine 6 Tage die Woche raiden und verdammt nochmal keine 24h Dauer-on sein um den Rest Spaß aus dem Spiel zu kitzeln (zumal es ja auch Leute geben soll die einer Arbeit nachgehen und oder Freundin, Frau und Kind haben).
Wer weiß wie lange die WoW-Ära noch dauert. Aber solange man etwas an dem Spiel findet sollte man irgendwie versuchen gleichgesinnte zu finden. Wie viele dümpeln denn alleine rum weil sie ingame nur an Idioten geraten und durchgehend schlechte Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Mlithim (26. Juni 2010)

ich finde die idee gut weil ich mit 2 freunden auch sowas aufziehen wollte aber leider dauert das seine zeit und es ist leidder schwierig leute auf seinem server zu finden die gildenlos sind UND eure ansichten teilen weswegen unser projekt nach 3 monaten in die brüche ging und wir es belassen haben.
das prblem ist das so ziemlich alle so schnell wie möglich Icc clearen wollen und keine geduld haben und früher oder später die gilde verlassen weil sie "besser" sind als andere in der gilde und sich deswegen ned aufhalten lassen wollen =/

ich wünsche euch viel erfolg und glück und hoffe das es bei euch klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nöknök1 (26. Juni 2010)

Mlithim schrieb:


> ich finde die idee gut weil ich mit 2 freunden auch sowas aufziehen wollte




Naja ich denke man sollte definitiv 10-15 Leute haben die gleichzeitig anfangen,


----------



## Karaki (26. Juni 2010)

nöknök schrieb:


> Naja ich denke man sollte definitiv 10-15 Leute haben die gleichzeitig anfangen,



da kommt die Interessentenzahl locker hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nöknök1 (26. Juni 2010)

Karaki schrieb:


> da kommt die Interessentenzahl locker hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bekomme ich auch eine PN? S:

Habe einige Ansätze und Ideen die ich dir gerne unterbreiten möchte


----------



## mcwz (26. Juni 2010)

Klingt grundsätzlich nett. Ihr wollt den Content erfolgreich clearen und gleichzeitig wollt ihr die "perfekte" Gilde sein, wo alle gleich(berechtigt) sind, keine Streitereien,... alles "Eitel, Wonne, Sonnenschein".

Ganz ehrlich? Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren. Ich war mal in so einer Gilde, echt tolles Klima, super nette Leute, der Großteil auch spielerisch halbwegs brauchbar, aber Endcontent clearen... NEVER. Die gurken jetzt noch in ICC bei 7/12 rum oO

Stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage was man unter erfolgreich versteht? Wenn man was totgenerftes cleared (also zB ICC mit 30% Buff) ist das nicht erfolgreich, weil das kann - sorry für den Ausdruck - jeder Depp. Wie gesagt, ist die Frage was man unter erfolreich versteht.

Ich wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Glück, auch wenn ich nicht dran glaube^^


----------



## Schustrij (26. Juni 2010)

Cazor schrieb:


> Dazu kann einem wirklich nix mehr einfallen, intolerant, dumm, engstirnig. Mein Beileid. Übrigens habe ich nicht geflamed sondern meine Skepsis geäußert und noch dazu Erfolg gewünscht. So ein armes Würstchen wie du liest natürlich gar nicht erst sondern fällt mitsamt der bissigen Schafherde über denjenigen, der es wagt, anderer Meinung zu sein, her. Lächerlich.



Klar, was dachtest du denn ? Wen jemand einer anderen Meinung ist, wird die Person direkt geflamed. Aber du hast ja noch anstand zu den anderen Flamern, du hast wenigstens Glück gewünscht.

Aber ich bin ja ein armes Würstchen, bin ich Fettarm oder arm an Senf oder Ketchup ?


----------



## Karaki (26. Juni 2010)

mcwz schrieb:


> Klingt grundsätzlich nett. Ihr wollt den Content erfolgreich clearen und gleichzeitig wollt ihr die "perfekte" Gilde sein, wo alle gleich(berechtigt) sind, keine Streitereien,... alles "Eitel, Wonne, Sonnenschein".
> 
> Ganz ehrlich? Das wird wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren. Ich war mal in so einer Gilde, echt tolles Klima, super nette Leute, der Großteil auch spielerisch halbwegs brauchbar, aber Endcontent clearen... NEVER. Die gurken jetzt noch in ICC bei 7/12 rum oO
> 
> ...



Es geht hier wie schon oft gesagt nicht um ICC. Am Anfang werden die Wünsche und Anregungen der Mitglieder zusammen getragen um alle zufrieden zustellen, im Laufe des Levelns werden sich dann Offiziere heraustellen etc. und die Gilde wird in einer festen Struktur sein und Entscheidungen werden von den Leitern gefällt.


----------



## Pusillin (26. Juni 2010)

Karaki schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Projekt um einen gemeinsamen kompletten Neuanfang, abseits von Gearscore und min DPS, denn wir teilen alle die gleiche Meinung, dass uns der Gearscore etc. und der aktuelle Umgangston in Raids und Gilden stört. Wir können es nicht leiden wenn man Leute daran misst, wie hoch der Gearscore ist, wie lange sie schon spielen oder welche Bosse sie wann gelegt haben.
> 
> Natürlich sind auch Spieler mit geringerer Erfahrung und Neueinsteiger erwünscht solange sie uns beweisen können, dass sie die Fähigkeit dazu haben erfolgreich zu raiden.
> 
> Nicht die Ausrüstung zählt, sondern der Spieler, denn Skill ist nicht käuflich Equip schon.



3 Aussagen habe ich mal stehen gelassen.
Gearscore, Spieldauer und Boss-Erfolg sind 
meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls unwichtig, man kann die Bosse erklären und solange der 
Skill stimmt klappt es dann auch genauso gut.
Trotzdem: Dps ist einfach, ob du es nun glauben möchtest oder nicht, wichtig.
Viele Bosse haben einen Enrage Timer, für nen man eine Mindest-Dps braucht.
Das ist in etwa so, als würdest du nen Tank mitnehmen der nichtmal kritimmun ist,
du dass du dann sogar noch mehr Chancen auf Erfolg hast als mit unausreichender Gesamtdps bei bestimmten Kämpfen.

Skill ist schwer zu defininieren, für mich gehört dazu:
Movement, (Boss-)Verständnis, Klassenbeherrschung.
Nunja, Movement und Bossverständnis kann man ja nicht direkt messen.
Klassenbeherschung lässt sich umschreiben als "Die richtige Fähigkeit
im richtigem Zeitpunkt einsetzen" - was in 99% aller Fälle eine Gescheite Abfolge von Zaubern und Fähigkeiten ist - bzw. eine Rotation.
Die 1% in denen man etwas anderes Anwenden muss, lässt sich in den Bereich "Bossverständnis" verschieben, zumindestens zum größten Teil.
Und was folgt, wenn man seine Zauber richtig einsetzt? Genau, unsere DPS.
Und was hat EQ damit zu tun, bzw GS?
Nunja, ich sage mal so:
Ohne Skill (mit Eq) kein Schaden, aber ohne Eq (mit Skill) wohl.
DPS ist praktisch die Zusammenfassung von EQ und Skill, wobei Skill mehr zählt -
Alles in allem für mich ein gescheiter Wert.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juni 2010)

Also erstmal finde ich die Idee und auch die Absicht (Endlich Spielspaß abseits von GS wieder zurrückzubringen) sehr gut.
In einem Spiel sollte es nunmal um Spaß gehen und nicht um virtuellen "Erfolg".
Ich würde mitmachen wenn ich mich für raids interessieren würde.
Ich glaube dass eure Gilde bestehen bleibt wenn euch Spielspaß wichtiger ist als schnell im content vorran zu kommen.

Ich wünsche euch echt viel Glück und lasst euch von den GS Flamern nicht unterkriegen.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (26. Juni 2010)

Ich wünsche viel erfolg und finde es super das man sich immer neue Ziele steckt.

Denn nur wer ein ziel verfolgt oder auch 2-3 der kann in WoW noch was tun bzw macht nicht jeden tag den selben quark ohne ziel

Habe mir auch noch diverse Ziele bis Cata gesetzt und dazu zählt noch das ein oder andere Mount ergattern.

Lass mal hören wie es weiter geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Paci


----------



## Cazor (26. Juni 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Klar, was dachtest du denn ? Wen jemand einer anderen Meinung ist, wird die Person direkt geflamed. Aber du hast ja noch anstand zu den anderen Flamern, du hast wenigstens Glück gewünscht.
> 
> Aber ich bin ja ein armes Würstchen, bin ich Fettarm oder arm an Senf oder Ketchup ?




Schau mal, der Kontext war:


Karaki schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Wird das Projekt bestehen? Hättet ihr interesse an soetwas?
> 
> Schreibt einfach eure Meinung zu dem Projekt.
> 
> Wenn das Projekt großen Anklang findet werden wir euch hier natürlich auf dem Laufenden halten.



Und ich hab meine Meinung geäußert. Die Flames kamen von denen, die deiner Meinung waren, nicht von mir.  Und schon gar nicht gegen den TE. Wenn du den Sinn von "wir haben ein Gildenforum für sowas, taucht aber ein so Thread im Allgemein auf, muss man auch damit rechnen, dass sich jemand äußert, der eine andere Meinung hat" als Möchtegern Forenpolizei liest, hast du nicht verstanden, was du gelesen hast. 

Was ist, wenn alle meinen es ist toll und nachher spielen doch viele ihren alten Main weiter? Dann hat sich der TE umsonst Mühe gemacht. Ich kann mir halt nicht vorstellen, dass man nach längerer Spielzeit einfach alles stehen und liegen lässt, um sich einem Projekt wie diesem anzuschliessen. Letzten Endes bleiben Freunde auf dem Server zurück, eine Struktur, die man aufgebaut hat etc. In meiner Gilde redet sowieso niemand über so Kram wie Equip oder Gearscore, von daher hab ich das doch schon..
Die Dala Mitte /winker werden eh von den meisten verlacht und nur die, die keinen Raidanschluß haben, sind darauf leider noch angewiesen.


Ich hab den Thread übrigens nicht gemeldet wegen falschem Forum.


----------



## Healguard (27. Juni 2010)

Halloe (:
Nachdem ich den Thread hier gestern Nacht gelesen habe, habe ich mich direkt beim TE gemeldet, da ich eine mehrmonatige Spielpause hatte und auf meinem Server so eh den Anschluss verloren habe.
Nach einem netten Gespräch mit ihm und gegenseitigem Beschnuppern hat er mir dann gesagt, dass ich heute im Laufe des Tages auf Destromath kommen soll und mich bei ihm melden soll.
Gesagt, getan. (Kleine Randinfo: Ich musste mich schweren Herzens von meinem Main trennen, schließlich ist ein Neuanfang auf einem fremden Server ja Voraussetzung gewesen. Ich wollte auch etwas Neues, wollte auch aber etwas vom Main behalten, und somit bin ich wieder Priester geworden =/ Aber ich war tapfer und habe ein anderes Volk gewählt. Hab mich von Anette inspirieren lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
(Wen interessiert das eigentlich -.- Naja, irgendwo muss ich halt immer meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben xD)
So, ich wurde dann in die Gilde eingeladen. Habe angenommen, wurde freundlich von den bisherigen Mitgliedern begrüßt.
Nunja, ich möchte den ersten Tag jetzt nicht resumieren, das macht der Karaki im Laufe des Sonntages noch.
Ich wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich mich überaus wohl fühle und seit langem mal wieder richtig Spaß an WoW hatte (: Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, sich noch zu melden, und mit uns neu anzufangen. Es ist noch lange nicht zu spät, nur weil ihr einen Tag verpasst habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Nacht!


----------



## Zuhlina (27. Juni 2010)

FaXe_RS schrieb:


> Warum Demokratie nicht klappt!? Siehe Schwarz-Gelb!!


Das ist parlamentarische Demokratie, die ein Diktat der Mehrheit über die Minderheit bedeutet, bei unserer geringen Wahlbeteilung faktisch sogar einer Minderheit über die Mehrheit.

Wenn er davon redet ALLE zufrieden zu stellen, dann meint das eine Basisdemokratie hier muss man Unterscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karaki (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

so, ich wollte mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung des Wochenendes liefern.

Wir haben die Gilde "Mindless" auf Destromath gegründet. Haben jetzt ungefähr 20 Member. Die Gildenstimmung ist (wenn ich das so sagen darf) fenomenal. =)

Mein Eindruck ist, dass sich alle verstehen und sich auch jeder wohl fühlt.

Die Reise beginnt und ich habe ein gutes Gefühl.

Also, an alle die noch mitmachen wollen: Einfach Char erstellen und jemanden aus der Gilde anschreiben.

Wir freuen uns auf euch. =)

mfg
Karaki


----------



## Echendriel (28. Juni 2010)

Karaki du Knaller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schick mir mal ne PM mit vernünftigen Infos zur Gilde! Prakti und ich überlegen und kommen aber auch nur, wenn Matthes, Valpi und CO mitziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metatronus (30. Juni 2010)

Also ich wäre dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wäre dann DIE Gilde, von der jeder Anfänger träumt und außerdem finde ich die meisten Gilden sowieso voll langweilig. Aber vor allem wäre das questen nicht mehr sooo langweilig.


----------



## Karaki (4. Juli 2010)

/push

fast 30 Member


----------



## domi1234 (6. Juli 2010)

/push

wenn ihr interesse habt schaut doch einfach mal bei uns auf der homepage vorbei und bewerbt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



www.mindless-gilde.de


----------



## Pzeus (6. Juli 2010)

Mal ne Frage:

Wer hat Lust, das selbe auf Ally-Seite zu starten?? Wollte auch so etwas machen, nur auf Allianzler-Seite.... wer sich was vorstellen kann schreibt mir einfach man ne PN =]

@ TE: ich hoff es is okay, dass ich das hier jetzt frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin überzeugt von eurer Idee halt die falsche Fraktion ;(


----------



## seravine (7. Juli 2010)

Pzeus schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Wer hat Lust, das selbe auf Ally-Seite zu starten?? Wollte auch so etwas machen, nur auf Allianzler-Seite.... wer sich was vorstellen kann schreibt mir einfach man ne PN =]
> 
> ...




Na hallo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kann ich ich mir schon vorstellen .den was auf Hordeseite funk , funk auch bei Allianzlern bin ich überzeugt .
kommt jetzt nur draufan welcher realm .


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kannst ja mal durchrufen wenn aktuell wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mann Spielt um Spaß zu haben nicht um der Beste zu sein !


----------



## Karaki (9. Juli 2010)

seravine schrieb:


> Na hallo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier geht es um unsere Gilde und Werbung in unserem Thread ist nicht gerade gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber einfach eine Gilde gründen klappt leider nicht, da steckt viel Organisation und Zeit dahinter.

PS: über 30 Member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (12. Juli 2010)

www.mindless-gilde.de


----------



## Lortox (12. Juli 2010)

PN für mehr Infos wär nett =) 

Hört sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areo265 (12. Juli 2010)

Lortox schrieb:


> PN für mehr Infos wär nett =)
> 
> Hört sich gut an
> 
> ...




siehe www.mindless-gilde.com oder ingame Synak Destromath Horde.


----------



## Areo265 (17. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## Areo265 (20. Juli 2010)

Wir sind in erster Linie eine PvE orientierte Gilde, also eine Raidgilde. Jedoch sind wir nicht wie jede gewöhnliche 0815 Raidgilde. Wir haben genauso wie jede andere Raidgilde das Ziel den Content zu clearen, jedoch primär steht bei uns die Gildengesellschaft und der Spaß am Spiel. In den letzten Monaten ist die WoW Community immer mehr verkommen, in jedem Channel liest man den "GS" (Gearscore) Spam, auch der Umgangston der Spieler unter einander ist katastrophal. Selbst in den meisten erfolgreichen Gilden besteht keine Community, die Leute sind unzufrieden, beleidigen sich gegenseitig und versuchen sich mit ihren neuen "Epix" auszustechen. Die meisten Spieler vergessen immer mehr, dass WoW tatsächlich nur ein Spiel ist. Wir wollen den Spielspaß wieder zurück ins Spiel bringen und eine nette und hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft unter den Spielern schaffen. Deswegen haben wir uns auch für einen kompletten Neuanfang entschieden, um mit den Lastern abzuschliesen aber auch um eine feste Gemeinschaft zu schaffen. Der Neuanfang und das gemeinsame Leveln sind perfekt um die anderen Spieler kennen zu lernen, Freundschaften zu knüpfen und die Spieler vorzubereiten auf spätere Raids. Wir suchen Spieler die unsere Ansichten teilen, wir werden euch nicht nach eurer Ausrüstung ermessen, denn jeder fängt hier neu an und es wird sich schnell herausstellen, wer das Zeug zum erfolgreichen Raiden hat und wer nicht. Der Gearscore prüft nur eure Ausrüstung, Ausrüstung kann man sich auch kaufen, "Skill" kann man nicht kaufen.
Es gibt sehr wenige Spieler die wirklich nur failen und einfach unfähig sind, denn alles kann man lernen und in einer guten Gemeinschaft in der jeder sich wohl fühlt, kann sich jeder Spieler zum top Spieler entwickeln, obwohl er nicht der geschickteste Mensch ist oder einfach nicht sehr viel Zeit hat.


----------



## Areo265 (27. Juli 2010)

push


----------



## DarkSaph (28. Juli 2010)

Ich finde das Projekt interessant und hätte durchaus Interesse daran. Da ich eh Lust auf einen Neuanfang habe und sich das ganze Ding nett anhört, denke ich über eine Bewerbung nach. Ich hoffe, es ist noch Platz.

Ansonsten frage ich mal spontan, da dieser Thread ja auch mit Neuanfang verbun den ist, ob nicht jemand Lust hätte, mir eine Rolle der Auferstehung zu schicken. (sebig@gmx.de) Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass jetzt keine dämlichen Spaßvögel auf die Idee kommen, mit der Adresse irgendeinen Scheiß anzustellen.


----------



## Areo265 (4. August 2010)

/push


----------



## Areo265 (6. August 2010)

push


----------



## Belgàrath (6. August 2010)

Hört sich sehr interessant an....

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Nach dem Leveln wollt ihr dann raiden gehen. Wie stellt ihr euch das nachher vor, mit Raidplaner und DKP oder wie dann?


----------



## Areo265 (7. August 2010)

Belgàrath schrieb:


> Hört sich sehr interessant an....
> 
> Eine Frage habe ich noch. Nach dem Leveln wollt ihr dann raiden gehen. Wie stellt ihr euch das nachher vor, mit Raidplaner und DKP oder wie dann?




Wir werden mit einem fairen DKP System raiden gehen.

Gruß, Synak


PS: Bewerbungen sind immer willkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

